# Tray Motor



## dark_lotus (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, so here I am again. I've decided that I am sick of conventional case layouts and am constructing my own monster case design built from scratch (mostly for a comptetion given by Maximum PC). I know that the standardize case design is effective for air flow and cooling, but its just ugly (to me anyway). Besides, I run liquid cooling :grin: Now, in my design, I want the motherboard to sit on a tray that can be ejected with the push of a button, much like an optical drive. However, I'm having 2 problems with this: powering the motor with my existing power supply (which can be solved with some circuitry work and soldering) and actually FINDING THE DANG MOTOR!!! :upset: Does anyone know where I could find basically a more powerful DVD drive tray motor?

Once I get a little more in to the project as far as finding everything I need I'll start posting all this with my step by step process as I do it.


----------



## Enoelf (Jun 10, 2008)

I imagine something in the RC arena would fit the bill whether it be a servo motor, or wheel motor. They are usually fairly small yet powerful.
Don't forget to consider gear reduction in your tray configuration so that it slides out smoothly. Don't need to jar your hardware opening and closing the tray.


----------



## dark_lotus (Mar 2, 2008)

i asked the guys at 4 different radioshacks and the online email. none are able to give me what i need. i may have to just get something and ghetto rig it. perhaps maybe two motors with directional gears going opposite ways on each side of the tray? kind of like a wench on each side?


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I second the idea of a large RC servo or 2. You CAN buy some really spendy (and large) motors of this type, but the reality is, they're just big servos. Head down to your local RC hobby shop and see what you can come up with. Servo motors are already on a substantial gear reduction to make them strong and smooth (considering they are designed to be operated digital-proportional, this makes sense. No?)


Eric


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Of course, you could always take the case design one step further, and have a remote-controlled PC case. Lights, opening doors/panels etc.









:laugh:

Sorry, back to topic









:wink:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Try looking at auto spares too. The should all be 12v and Im sure there are small enough wiper motors or the like available.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

The motor depends on drive type. Are you going to gear drive like a Cd drive or lever drive like a wiper system? I would reccomend a lever type, using a low RPM high torque motor. Check the 12 volt right angle drives over at http://www.superdroidrobots.com as one of those might work with a locking collar and lever system attached to it- note that the lever would need a slot or something to allow it to move as the board gets closer then further away. Or you could make it cable drive- put the mobo tray on drawer sliders and make the motor crank a cable that goes to a pulley to lift the board up. Note for any fo this all cables going to mobo will need extenders to reach while it's extended out.


----------

